

Drones get dirt cheap GPS guided bombs - ChuckMcM
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/11/drone-economics-tiny-tactical-drones-get-dirt-cheap-gps-guided-bombs/

======
ChuckMcM
Sigh, not a 'good' development. Does anyone know how 'real' the comments about
Law Enforcement looking to equip their drones with crowd control munitions?

